# 1968 Schwinn speedster question



## BBQPONY (Mar 20, 2017)

Did 1968 three speed hub mens speedsters with coaster brake have hand brakes and chrome fenders? Thanks in advance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBQPONY (Mar 20, 2017)

Here is the bike that is for sale. Non original seat, fenders gone, anything else? Hand brakes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHO2010 (Mar 20, 2017)

The Deluxe model would have chrome fenders. You can check the 68 catalog at schwinn cruisers.com


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 23, 2017)

The rear hub is dated..I think coaster brake Sturmey Archers were made a bit later than 1968.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 23, 2017)

They were making the 3 speed coaster TCW in 1952. Check this link....
http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/index.php?page=history&type=technic


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 23, 2017)

The Speedster fenders were painted. However the Racer was available in a Deluxe model with chrome fenders that year:


----------

